# Toro PowerShift 824 issue



## Tim (Feb 26, 2013)

Hello, I recently tried to start my snowblower which sat for a year. It turned out the carb was loaded w\ garbage and the jets were clogged. I cleaned all the lines, changed the gas, cleaned the jets and put it back together. Now, it starts on 1st shot but it runs for about 30 seconds then stalls out. I've rebuilt many small engines in the past and never had this problem. Any idea what I should try next ? Thank you, Tim


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello tim, welcome to SBF. did you clean the gas tank? i replaced the carb on my toro 521 and all the gunk that was in the tank found it way to my new carb so it ran just as you described. i had to clean the carb as well as the gas tank


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

also keep some fuel stabilizer in your gas


----------



## Tim (Feb 26, 2013)

Yes, I emptied the tank, cleaned out all the gas lines and the carb. Thank you for replying


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Is the shut off valve all the way open?


----------



## Tim (Feb 26, 2013)

69ariens said:


> Is the shut off valve all the way open?


 Yes , it is. All lines clean, everything looks perfect, I even took it apart again just to see if anything clogged the jets again and they were still clean.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

did you check the float when you opened the carb up the second time to make sure it is set to the correct height and not sticking, is the float good


----------



## Tim (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm not sure what the height should be but the float is fine still and it's not sticking


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Tim

Sure sounds like it's being starved for gas. I know you've said you went through the carb, but if it was me I'd take another look there first. Assuming you have a float type carb, any chance the needle valve on the float is sticking or there's some form of gunk up there?


----------



## Tim (Feb 26, 2013)

I took the needle out of the jet and cleaned it and also cleaned the jet but it's deff starving for gas. My guess is the main gas jet still might have junk in it so I uess I should just bring it to a shop to have them check it out.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

pull the main jet back out and clean all the passage ways in it. there is one small passageway thats near the yhreads thats easy to miss


----------



## Tim (Feb 26, 2013)

Perfect, I did miss that one and it is running better now, Thank you. One more question, the adjustment screw at the very bottom of the bowl, does anyone know the correct adjustment for it? I think its close it all the way then open it 1 1\2 turns but i'm not sure. Thanks again


----------

